# Looking for 4h GN - need help and suggestions!



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Here you go....
Some to get you started......
:smile:

_Bee Horse Trailer For Sale Used 1995 4 Horse Trailer with Living Quarters For Sale - Dixie Horse & Mule Co.
CM Horse Trailer For Sale Used 2002 4 Horse Trailer with Living Quarters For Sale - Dixie Horse & Mule Co.
Featherlite Horse Trailer For Sale Used 2001 4 Horse Trailer with Living Quarters For Sale - Dixie Horse & Mule Co.
Bison Horse Trailer For Sale New 2015 4 Horse Trailer with Living Quarters For Sale - Dixie Horse & Mule Co._


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

For those who really want luxury and a house on wheels...._.
Enjoy!!:wink:

__Lakota Horse Trailer For Sale New 2016 4 Horse Trailer with Living Quarters For Sale - Dixie Horse & Mule Co._


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

You could also try Horse Trailer world and search by type and state. 

Oh and I have an 03 Exiss Event and it has been an awesome trailer. No mechanical issues at all. It has many miles on it. :wink:

http://www.horsetrailerworld.com/home/trailerdetail.asp?ID=770461

http://www.horsetrailerworld.com/home/trailerdetail.asp?ID=824753

http://www.horsetrailerworld.com/home/trailerdetail.asp?ID=811878


----------

